

Could Microsoft Switch to Linux? - RyanMcGreal
http://blogs.computerworld.com/15053/could_microsoft_switch_to_linux

======
protomyth
"Yes, proprietary software is on the decline" - hum, I'd actually say it is on
the increase with all these hosted services.

